# USB X-Box 360 Controller wird nicht mehr erkannt



## jonahcandy (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo habe folgendes problem mein USB X-Box 360 Controller wird nicht mehr erkannt, er hat die ganze Zeit funktioniert. wollte ihn mal wirde benutzen aber geht nicht steht immer da unbekanntes Gerät gefunden, alle anderen USB geräte funktionieren problemlos, habe auch schon mal den sogenaten Netzteil reset gemacht aber nix klappt woran kann es den liegen??? 
Bitte um Hilfe







------------------------------------------
xbox 360 controller
dg-16d2s
xbox 360 hdd


----------



## Eraydone (27. Dezember 2010)

Was für ein Betriebssystem setzt du ein?
Hat er irgendwas abbekommen wie schläge, Cola oder andere Sachen die Elektronik nicht gut tun?


----------



## Own3r (27. Dezember 2010)

Falls du Windows 7 besitzt, geh mal auf Geräte und Drucker -> Rechtsklick auf den Controller -> Problembehandlung.

Falls es dann immernoch nicht klappt installieren den Treiber neu.


----------



## Senfgurke (31. Dezember 2010)

und wenn es dann noch immer nich klappt, ist der Controller kaputt...

Ich hatte auch einen XBOX 360 Controller, den ich ~2 Wochen lang nicht genutzt habe, dann wieder mal angeschlossen und gleiches Problem. Wird einfach nicht mehr erkannt.
Keine Schläge, Flüssigkeiten etc abbekommen, einfach so vom Liegen kaputt gegangen, was ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht erklären kann.


----------

